
Journalism as a Professional Model for Data Science - rhema
http://www.brianckeegan.com/2016/02/journalism-as-a-professional-model-for-data-science/
======
twood9
i.e. Software Engineers and Statisticians and Journalists and Financial
Analysts can continue working together, while academics sort out the meaning
of "data science"

~~~
TheLogothete
Data science? You mean math?

